# Compressor Pump



## Chris129 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi, A few years ago I ran across plans on how to build a compressor pump out of a small gas engine such as the Brigs and straton engine for a compressor. I have lost the plans and I was wondering if anybody out there ever heard of such a thing.


----------



## T. Cruit (Feb 25, 2019)

Sounds easy enough. I would remove exhaust valve rocker or pushrod, this will keep the air in. Remove spark plug and use the hole for air output, will need a check valve. Not sure about efficiency but worth a try.


----------

